# Dog box specs



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Need to get a new 2 hole dog box made. I'm thinking of the following specs on my design.
Dog box outside width 49 inches
height 22 inches
Depth 29.5 inches

anyone see any issues with this? It will be for a medium to smaller sized labs. 55-60lbs


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Quacktastic said:


> Need to get a new 2 hole dog box made. I'm thinking of the following specs on my design.
> Dog box outside width 49 inches
> height 22 inches
> Depth 29.5 inches
> ...


The top box mfg'ers all use a standard size, might be best to go to their websites and check out the dimemsions.


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a two hole with the inside dimensions at 23" high by 23" wide (per hole) and 40" deep. I find it is the perfect size for a dog around 75lbs one thing i would change is the height, i would like my dog to be able to stand up naturally without bending his head. Other than that i think its perfect size.


----------



## browndogman (Jun 12, 2013)

48 inches width between wheel wells for most pickups


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

When I picked up my Ainley I asked them about the height as it seemed kind of short to someone not having hands on experience with them in the past. Their reasoning was so the dog couldn't stand with their head high in the event of a possible accident which would cause trauma to the dogs neck and head. Also without the dog being able to raise their head, dogs that were dirty kennel dogs would be less likely to defaecate if they can't raise their head.


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

TroyFeeken said:


> When I picked up my Ainley I asked them about the height as it seemed kind of short to someone not having hands on experience with them in the past. Their reasoning was so the dog couldn't stand with their head high in the event of a possible accident which would cause trauma to the dogs neck and head. Also without the dog being able to raise their head, dogs that were dirty kennel dogs would be less likely to defaecate if they can't raise their head.


Good point thanks for sharing!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

I've hadem crap in short boxes, lots and lots of fun.


----------



## Pembroke John (Jan 26, 2010)

*2 Hole slide in*



Quacktastic said:


> Need to get a new 2 hole dog box made. I'm thinking of the following specs on my design.
> Dog box outside width 49 inches
> height 22 inches
> Depth 29.5 inches
> ...


Standard dimensions for MTCK boxes. Just so happens I have one (June 2013) for sale. Your location ? I had them add a compartment for chairs and a 7' umbrella.


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Pembroke John said:


> Standard dimensions for MTCK boxes. Just so happens I have one (June 2013) for sale. Your location ? I had them add a compartment for chairs and a 7' umbrella.


Pm sent your way. I would like to see pics if you can email to me. Thanks


----------

